

The Unofficial Hacker News FAQ (2011) - ColinWright
http://www.jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ?Repost

======
ColinWright
Official FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

Official guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

The unofficial FAQ has been posted many times before, and some discussions
have been useful, but most of the important comments have been incorporated
into the document. However, here are some of the previous submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9238539](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9238539)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6574763](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6574763)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3084467](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3084467)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2390712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2390712)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1755533](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1755533)
(92 comments)

